# سؤال دوخني



## فيصل الطائي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء انا مهندس نفط من العراق بس اكو سؤال دوخني ما اعرف جوابة لان مو اختصاصي بس اعتقد هوة من اختصاصكم وهو ( ليش تنتفخ بطارية الموبايل لمن تصير عتيكة ؟؟؟؟؟ بحيث بالكوة نكدر نسد الغطاء الخلفي للموبايل بينما الجديدة غير منتفخة )


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عند استخدام الكتاب عند القراءه يزداد حجم الكتاب بسبب التباعدبين جزيئات
الورقة بحيث تكون متلاصقه عند التصنيع وكذلك البطاريه مع الاستهلاك ومرور التيار المستمر اثناء الشحن يؤدي الى التباعد وزياده الحجم


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

علي عباس جاسم العراق ميكاترونيكس 

السلام عليكم 

بالبداية احب احيي الاخ فيصل صديق عزيز وخوش فرصة نلتقي بهيج مكان حلوووو واكله تحياتي الخاصة الك واني دائماااا تلكااني هنا بالملتقى اكيد هههههههههه

عالعموم بالنسبة الى سؤالك 
اولا اعتقد الاختصاص الدقيق هو مو الميكاترونيكس لهذا السؤال افضل تستشير جماعة الكيميكال انجنير
عالعمم اني مرة قاري فشي ما اتذكرة وين جان دزيت اللنك بالاجابة ....المهم شفت كيرف يربط العلاقات بيت بعض التاثيرات وزمن وقيمة الشحن بالموبايل فاعتقد هاي الحالة مو بكل انواع البطاريات انت تعرف البطاريات المستخدمة بصورة عامة هي اما ليثيوم اسد او نيكل كادميوم اعتقد بحالة الليثيوم متصير هاي الشغلة وللعلم الليثيوم خطر معرض للانفجار واحيانا بطاريات تنفجر بتسليط درجات حرارة عالعمووووم السبب اكيد من الاستخدام والخروج خارج صلاحية الخدمة مثلاااا ولكن لربما اكو سب اخر ؟؟؟ ممكن .............

نشوفك بخير والسلام عليكم


اخوكم علي ميكاترونيكس
:56:


----------



## فيصل الطائي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز علي عباس اشكرك جدا على هة الجواب بارك الله بيك والله خوش فرصة نتعرف بالمناسبة انت من العراق و طلاب هندسة الميكاترونكس قليلين و كلهم اعرفهم بس انت ليش ما اعرفك ما ادري عموما انشالله هناي نتعرف. بس اسألك اذا تعرف ( حيدر عبد الرضا و اخوه مؤيد و ارجان و حسين موسى و سيد اوس و احمد هاشم و فادي و وهاب ميكاترونكس )معقولة متعرفهم ؟ ذولي كلهم اصدقائي و انشالله انت واحد منهم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى
البطارية تعتمد على التفاعلات الكيميائية التى تولد غازات فى مرحلتى الشحن والتفريغ
عند التقادم لا تصبح التفاعلات بنفس الكفاءة مما يتسبب إما فى انبعاج الألواح نتيجة السخونة اثناء الشحن والبرودة عند الإستخدام أو التغير فى مسار التفاعلات الكيميائية


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

فقط توضيح للاخ فيصل .................................اني صح هسه مو بالعراق حاليا بس راجع قريبا انشالله بعد اكمال الماستر

يووووووووووول اني علي عباس ابن العميد شوووووووووووووووون متعرفني هههههههههههههههههههههههه كل ماجنت تروح للتوفل تلكاني كبالك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ممعقولة نسيت بسرعة عالعمووووم شتحتاج اني بالخدمة تدلل و*****ي تكدر تاخذمن ارجان تراسلني وسلامي لمؤيد ولحدير وخوش فرصة هااااااي

وللعلم اوس مو ميكاترونيكس هههههههههه


Alimechatronics83***********
Aliengineer83***********
[email protected]
alisadda2000***********


والسلام عليكم


اخووووووووووووكم ابن العميـــــــــــد ali abbas master student mechatronics


----------



## فيصل الطائي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه هاي انت؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما اكدرلك ابو درب صحيح اوس مو بالميكاترونكس بس بالخوارزمي مبروك عة الزمالة


----------



## فيصل الطائي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرأ للجميع على هة الاجابات الجميلة


----------

